# PeaPure



## Nikki Agterberg (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting to use :

PeaPure is a dietary supplement on the basis of palmitoylethanolamide. Palmitoylethanolamide (PEA for short) is a pure and natural substance which is found in many living creatures and which is physiologically active. In the correct dosage, palmitoylethanolamide can be taken for a prolonged period of time.

After the PEA has first been analyzed and examined in accordance to the most stringent demands in an American laboratory, PeaPure is then produced by a specialized Dutch company in accordance to the highest quality demands of Good Manufacturing Practices (GMP). Therefore, PeaPure is of a pharmaceutical quality and contains, compared with other PEA products, the highest concentration of pure PEA per capsule. PeaPure is guaranteed free of magnesium stearate and other pharmaceutical excipients.

*2.** What does PeaPure do?*
As producers of dietary supplements JP Russell Science Ltd. due to recent legislation, restricted in giving information on the effects of PeaPure.
For more information we refer to other sources.

*3. **How is PeaPure produced and how is it broken down in our body?*
Palmitoylethanolamide, the active ingredient of PeaPure, is a fatty substance made in body cells, mainly in and by those body cells that need this substance. The cells have enzymes that produce palmitoylethanolamide as well as enzymes that break it down into building stones for our body.

*4.** I now use another product that contains PEA, first as a sublingual powder, after that as a tablet. Can this product be compared with PeaPure?*
Both products contain the physiologically active ingredient palmitoylethanolamide (PEA). PeaPure does not contain any chemical additives, flavoring agents, coloring agents or sweeteners.
As the name suggests: PeaPure is pure.

Other products may contain sorbitol.
Some people do not wish to take this sweetener.
PeaPure capsules do not contain sorbitol, just palmitoylethanolamide.

Is it difficult to swallow medium-sized or large tablets?
PeaPure capsules are easy to swallow. They are also easy to open and the palmitoylethanolamide powder can be sprinkled over your food.

does anybody use this?


----------



## ColorTV (Jul 30, 2013)

I thought this stuff was for Pelvic pain?


----------



## steve333 (Nov 8, 2006)

I just ordered 3 boxes. It is for many inflammatory conditions, including Interstitial Cystitis, fibromyalgia and IBS. I have all 3 but a recent IBS flare is what made me order it. It's hard to find but a pharmacy in San Diego sells it and you can order it by phone.

Not sure if it's OK to list the name and number here but if you google Peapure it will show up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are not selling it and have a lead on a good source for it you can name the location and a web link. Usually I don't post phone numbers or email addresses as spambots read the boards looking for that kind of contact information to sell to spammers.

If you are in anyway associated with the source (they pay you to post links, you are a distributor for the company, etc) then do not post anything that directs people to your sales site or whoever is paying you to post links.

So basically just a satisfied customer, OK to post the lead. You will benefit financially from posting the link just name the product and let people find out how to get it for themselves and only post about it if you actually use it and have information that any patient would share about it.


----------



## Catrina84 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Nikki, I just started taking Peapure myself. Did you have any success yet?


----------

